# Schaltschrank für Pumpen nach Norm prüfen?



## Poldi007 (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wie gehe ich es an einen Schaltschrank nach Norm zu testenund ein (vernünftiges) Prüfprotokoll u erstellen?

Der Schaltschrank beinhaltet Frequenzumrichter, Schütze, relais, Sicherungsautomaten, Motorschutzschalter, Taster und Lampen.
Teilweise eine SPS.
Einspeisung ist 400V. Intern machen wir uns über einen Trafo 230V bzw. 24v DC.

Wie mache ich eine Isolationsprüfung? 
Wie mache ich eine Schleifenimpedanzmessung?
Müssen alle geräte abgeklemmt werden?
Was muss noch für eine richtige Prüfung getestet werden?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## MSB (5 Juli 2011)

Das steht alles mehr oder minder eindeutig in der VDE0113-1 (DIN EN 60204-1).
Allen Normen gemein ist aber die Forderung nach einer Fachkraft, die entsprechend Erfahrung hat,
da für Prüfungen jeglicher Art ein gewisses Augenmaß notwenig ist.

Zu deiner Frage mit dem Abklemmen:
Selbstverständlich musst du das ein oder andere abklemmen, sonst tritt der Fall des vorzeitigen Ablebens gewisser Bauteile ein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jabba (5 Juli 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Das steht alles mehr oder minder eindeutig in der VDE0113-1 (DIN EN 60204-1).



Wenn es nur Pumpen sind, ist zu klären ob die 60204-1 überhaupt anzuwenden ist. Sonst gelten nur die 0100 Standardprüfungen.

Es könnte sich um eine Anlage handeln und nicht um eine Maschine, dann wären andere Vorschriften anzuwenden.


----------



## Poldi007 (5 Juli 2011)

danke für die schnelle antwort.
Welche Prüfungen sind denn relevant für einen Test des Schaltschrankes?
Kannst du mir die Punkte sagen?
Wie sieht es denn mit den Spannungen nach dem Trafo aus? Müssen diese auch so geprüft werden? oder bezieht es sich nur auf den Hauptstromkreis also 400V?


----------



## peterjo (8 Juli 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Wenn es nur Pumpen sind, ist zu klären ob die 60204-1 überhaupt anzuwenden ist. Sonst gelten nur die 0100 Standardprüfungen.
> 
> Es könnte sich um eine Anlage handeln und nicht um eine Maschine, dann wären andere Vorschriften anzuwenden.



Ich hätte dazu eine grundlegende Frage:
Was ist eine Anlage .. ?

Welche Norm wäre für die Überprüfung einer Anlage zu verwenden ?
EN50110-1 ?

danke
Gruss


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 März 2012)

Pumpwerke, Brunnen und Hochbehälter im Frischwasserbereich werden nach 0100 geprüft.


----------

